# Signed PPI amps under heatsink?



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Did all PPI's have someone from the factory "make their mark" in the paint before it dried? I mean on the underside of the label, have to take the amp apart to see it.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

i've have the letter p in finger print heat sink cooling paste on a few art.


----------



## adambriner (Sep 14, 2012)

Mine looked like an M on a 2025am


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

This is what I've found in a PPI.










A finger print and what appears to be the shape of an eye (done with the tip of a finger).


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think I saw anything inside the heat sink of my pc2350.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

One of my 2150's


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I love hidden stuff like this. To think it goes thorough it's life and nobody knows until one day it is discovered.


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

My second PPI that I am refurbishing. It's a 4200AM


4200AM by LOOSEWHEEL_, on Flickr


----------



## LOOSEWHEEL (May 15, 2011)

And my last PPI to refurb. My 2nd 2150AM. So, yup, I would concur that they did indeed sign the heatsinks. Proof is in the pudding...errr.....heatsink......


2150AM #2 by LOOSEWHEEL_


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

All of the sinks I have like this are not in thermal paste...it was done before the powder coat was cured... I would have to believe that this likely was done at Precision Powder Coat when the sinks were getting coated and not at the PPI factory by a tech...

The PC Series sinks weren't smooth as they had "cooling channels" that ran across the length of the amp the lined up with the vent holes in the end plates...not sure someone would have had much room to make a mark in those models...

I have seen this in the M/AM, Art/Art.2, Sedona, Special Edition, Crutchfield, Lanzar, G&G Stereo, etc...


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

Interesting, I have 2 AM series amps.


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

I had a a600 like this I can't remember the letter but very cool indeed


----------

